# Trying to find information on an old bike



## cdudney13 (Oct 11, 2013)

My little brother found this old bike in a barn. The only markings I've found is the C to C sticker on the front. Just looking for some info to find parts and what it is! Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Gordon (Oct 11, 2013)

*bike id*

C to C stands for Coast to Coast Hardware. They would have sold the bike, but it was manufactured by someone else. The bike resembles a Murray, but I'm not 100% sure that it is a Murray..


----------



## cdudney13 (Oct 11, 2013)

I found a number on the rear left side of the frame where the wheel bolts on. It was R72489073. Is this a Ross bike? From the picture I've seen it looks a lot like the Apollo racer, but like I've said there are no other marks I've found so far. Its a 5 speed if that helps. Thanks again


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 11, 2013)

1972 Ross built. I took a quick Google and found this pic:


----------

